# Logitech Z 523 - linker Lautsprecher kaputt?



## chruser (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit das Logitech Z523 2.1 Soundsystem, mit dem ich auch rundum zufrieden bin. Nun geht der linke Lautsprecher nicht mehr; bei zu hoher Lautstärke fängt das gesamte System an zu knirschen als sei alles überlastet. Bei kleinerer Lautstärke geht der linke Lautsprecher zwar, ist aber deutlich leiser als der Rechte. Nur der Subwoofer und die rechte Box alleine funktionieren einwandfrei, es fehlt nur eben die "linke Hälfte". Könnte die Ursache des Übels sein, dass ich den linken Lautsprecher an ein ähnliches, aber anderes Soundsystem angeschlossen habe? Und kann ich den linken Lautsprecher irgendwo alleine nachbestellen bzw. reparieren?

Danke im Voraus 

chruser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

Haben ev. die Stecker keinen richtigen Kontakt? Woran hattest du den Speaker denn ausprobiert? Nachbestellen ist wohl nicht und reparieren wäre eher Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Wenn du noch Garantie einschicken ansonsten eher in die Tonne damit


----------



## The_Trasher (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn du noch Garantie hast schick es zurück. Ansonsten großen Hammer und immer schön drauf


----------



## chruser (10. Juli 2013)

mit Steckern meinst du die Kabel von den Boxen die im Subwoofer stecken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

Jeden Stecker meine ich, von dem PC zum Sub und auch vom Sub zu den Böxlein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juli 2013)

Dass der linke speaker ausfällt kommt durchaus vor. Ist bei mir nicht anders, ausser dass es halt bei niedriger ls passiert. Und das knirschen bei hoher lautstärke ist ebenfalls normal


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Dass der linke speaker ausfällt kommt durchaus vor. Ist bei mir nicht anders, ausser dass es halt bei niedriger ls passiert. Und das knirschen bei hoher lautstärke ist ebenfalls normal


 
Echte Qualitätsware eben...

Hast du die mal überlastet, dass da eben was kaputt gegangen ist? Ansonsten Stecker kontrollieren wie der Doc schon sagte oder auch mal alle Kabel mit nem Multimeter auf Durchgängigkeit prüfen.

Wenn das nix hilft, dann bleibt nur der Versuch mit der Garantie - falls noch vorhanden oder eben die Tonne.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

Schenk es einem Bastler, der holt sich den Verstärker raus


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

mit Garantie einschicken und nicht davon sagen, dass du den ls woanders angeschlossen hattest.

ja eventuell hast du ihn damit geschädigt. Vielleicht ist es auch nur mindrwertige Verarbeitung, die schuld ist.


----------



## plustic (7. November 2013)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur dass der linke Lautsprecher (Logitech Z523) gar nicht funktioniert, auch nicht bei kleiner Lautstärke. Und auch nicht, wenn ich ihn wiederholt anschließe, die Kontakte säubere etc. Das Ding stand nur rum, also verstehe ich gar nicht, wie das sein kann. Ist nun aber halt auch schon fast 2 Jahre alt. 
Habe leider kein anderes Output-Gerät mit so einem Anschluss, an dem ich mal testen könnte, obs am Lautsprecher oder am Anschluss liegt. Den Linken scheint es auch nirgends einzeln zu kaufen zu geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

Wenn noch Garantie dann einschicken wenn sicher ist das es am System liegt.


----------

